# Two foods



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Jets been on canagan for ages now. He has alot of aniexty and wont eat unless i am there ??? I was trying to work on this but it wasnt working and he was looking a bit skinny. So i now feed him canagan with some hot water mixed in and canned ziwipeak is this ok to do ??? Anyone else do it ? Or have opinions 

Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If he eats it, keep it up.Never heard of Canagan in uk ?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes im in uk. Its grain free he has the fish one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

had to look it up on food directory,it's a great food


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Canagan is a good kibble, decent ingredients and grain free. It has a lower meat content than other quality kibbles, so is better tolerated by some dogs. Canned ZiwiPeak is a great addition IMO, and so is adding the hot water. So if he likes it, keep feeding it


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

There is nothing at all wrong with mixing two foods. As long as they tolerate it well it is no worries!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We usually feed separately, but we have fed two foods together with no ill effects. Adding water is a good idea, especially with dry food that is so lacking in moisture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone you have all reassure me 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

